# Bread and toast



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Is it ok to feed rats toast?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

From everything I've read, yes, yes it is fine. Plain bread, however, may get lodged in their throats so I hear that isn't as safe.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Crispy toast crumbs it is then, thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I feed crusts of bread, and nicely done toast, since its not doughy and not as likely to get caught and make them choke.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

since rats don't really hoarde stuff in their cheeks, bread is okay to give them. if i feed regular bread, i feed them crusts because it's a little drier. i give picasso bread with a little olive oil on it for her skin. it does wonders for dry skin and hair.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

my ratties get regular bread i roll it into little balls for them and there has never been any choking though i don't know if i am going to keep doing it hearing that there is a chance LoL but they will still get toast


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually, toast is great for rats. Though, aim for healthier types of bread - I wouldn't feed white bread. My rats really love bread soaked in olive oil, plus it's great for their coat!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

really olive oil? i am soo going to try that iriquois has a very dull coat


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

I feed my rats the same breads/toast I eat. 100% whole wheat or multi grain breads, and if they're getting any of my toast it usually has a little low fat margarine on it.

I'm going to try out the olive oil on toast/bread thing. Doris has a nice coat already but Milly could use a little gloss.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup, my girls like the crusts of my toast . I haven't tried olive oil, but when i make the oatmeal I mix in some organic flax seed oil. It does wonders for their coats.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i hope it is to give them toast as a while ago i had my boys out while i was eating beans on toast and toby ran up and nicked 3/4 ov a slice and shared it wiv the others and tryed 2 come bk for more! the cheeky so n so


----------

